# Frankenstein-Faucet



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Edit: The title should say:
Franken-Faucet....



Another ugly ass-faucet.
This is an American Standard basin/lav faucet, (that I’ve never seen in my 25 years of plumbing), it was on an old vanity in the garbage in Vancouver BC (west coast)..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hideous.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I get a kick out of some of the fixtures that I see people install today, solely in the name of fashion, or to be different. Even allowing for differences of opinion and taste, many of these people are so consumed at trying to be distinctive that they don't even bother to stop and think if it even looks good.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Here’s another uglyass faucet.
This is the 2nd time I’ve seen one off these.
Anyway it’s coming out, and Moen is going in.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Here’s another uglyass faucet.
> This is the 2nd time I’ve seen one off these.
> Anyway it’s coming out, and Moen is going in.
> View attachment 126957


I happen to like the look of those! The nursing homes around here all have those because they can see the current temp. Most of them are from the 50's and 60's and still going strong, albeit having gone through some stems and seats.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I happen to like the look of those! The nursing homes around here all have those because they can see the current temp. Most of them are from the 50's and 60's and still going strong, albeit having gone through some stems and seats.


Agreed.
The temp gauge is actually a great idea for some installations.


The temp gauge(is pretty cool), and reminded me of the “Oldsmobile station wagon” my mom had when I was a kid!


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Logtec said:


> Here’s another uglyass faucet.
> This is the 2nd time I’ve seen one off these.
> Anyway it’s coming out, and Moen is going in.
> View attachment 126957


That's awesome! Old Symmons C-5!

I might have to start being on the lookout for when you guys tear out old valves. There are still some valves I don't have samples for. Especially some of the thermostatic valves.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> That's awesome! Old Symmons C-5!
> 
> I might have to start being on the lookout for when you guys tear out old valves. There are still some valves I don't have samples for. Especially some of the thermostatic valves.


I'll keep you in mind. We just took one of those out a couple weeks ago, I am sure the guy who did it still has it in his scrap pile.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m thinking if I can clean it up a bit, I might keep it for the cabin


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I'll keep you in mind. We just took one of those out a couple weeks ago, I am sure the guy who did it still has it in his scrap pile.


A thermostatic? I have Symmons C-5 and several TA-10 valves. We just started making thermostatic cartridges in the last couple of years. What a pain in the [email protected]©&ng ass they are. I should take some pictures and show you guys what's inside of those cartridges. 20 pieces or more if you count the springs and o-rings.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> A thermostatic? I have Symmons C-5 and several TA-10 valves. We just started making thermostatic cartridges in the last couple of years. What a pain in the [email protected]©&ng ass they are. I should take some pictures and show you guys what's inside of those cartridges. 20 pieces or more if you count the springs and o-rings.


Can you name models for me to look out for? Are you talking about discontinued ones or are you just too cheap to buy new manufacture ones to scrutinize? lolz

I am cheap too, unless it's tools, then my wallet spreads faster than _someone's_ ex-wives.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Can you name models for me to look out for?


I'll try and give you some names tomorrow.


skoronesa said:


> Are you talking about discontinued ones or are you just too cheap to buy new manufacture ones to scrutinize?


We have bought quite a few. Honestly, usually on eBay or the like. We use the thermostatic bodies to test each cartridge. I'll take pictures tomorrow. Honestly, thermostatic cartridges are the biggest pain in the ass I have right now. I need to buy another machine for capacity issues currently. Anyone have $500k I can borrow?


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Here is one I looked at today . Bathroom is getting gutted next week . Can't remember seeing one with the spout in the center between the handles


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> Here is one I looked at today . Bathroom is getting gutted next week . Can't remember seeing one with the spout in the center between the handles


Those are common, been a while but I think it's a Standard.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Dontbitenails said:


> View attachment 127038
> Here is one I looked at today . Bathroom is getting gutted next week . Can't remember seeing one with the spout in the center between the handles





skoronesa said:


> Those are common, been a while but I think it's a Standard.


Those are Speakman handles. They handle was held on with the nut tightening towards the handle and squeezing it down on the broach. American Standard never used those handles. 

This would be the most likely stem behind the escutcheon.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> Those are Speakman handles. They handle was held on with the nut tightening towards the handle and squeezing it down on the broach. American Standard never used those handles.
> 
> This would be the most likely stem behind the escutcheon.
> 
> View attachment 127041



It was the escutcheons that threw me.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

bawalter said:


> Those are Speakman handles. They handle was held on with the nut tightening towards the handle and squeezing it down on the broach. American Standard never used those handles.
> 
> This would be the most likely stem behind the escutcheon.
> 
> View attachment 127041


Yes the handles held on by a compression type nut. Speakman you say . Less and less of these around here. Delta and moen have cornered the market.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Symmons has been king in my area since before I was born. I still have customers with those valves you pictured still in use. I want to saybithought those with the temp gauges actually too the symmons J5 spindle. And the C5 was used for a different valve. I still stock C5 spindles but mostly TA-10. And boy are they getting pricey. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

